
Why I broke up with Tornado - maheshgattani
http://methinking.tumblr.com/post/128603750685/lessons-in-tornado-and-mysql
======
sssilver
The bigger problem with Tornado is that its async paradigm infiltrates every
single layer of your business logic, and there's no good way to abstract away
from that. Every single function signature and invocation style becomes
affected by that, which is naughty.

At the end of the day, Python both as a language and as a technology just
wasn't built with these things in mind, and that's why it constantly feels
like you're doing something wrong when dealing with async and event-driven
programming.

Bottomline is, as amazing as Python is, if you find yourself building an
event-driven asynchronous system in it, perhaps you should consider an
alternative stack.

